# Genus Vitalius



## TheNatural (Apr 14, 2006)

Vitalius roseus


----------



## TheNatural (Apr 14, 2006)

Vitalius dubius


----------



## TheNatural (May 17, 2006)

*Vitallius roseus*

Vitallius roseus 8cm


----------



## TheNatural (May 17, 2006)

*Vitallius sorocabae*

Vitallius sorocabae 5cm


----------



## TheNatural (May 17, 2006)

*Vitallius sorocabae*

Vitallius sorocabae 5cm


----------



## Endora (May 17, 2006)

Those are some NICE pics ! :clap: You have succeeded in expanding my wish list.


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 10, 2006)

*Vitalius dubius*


----------



## TRON (Apr 20, 2007)

Vitalius roseus - molted a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dumaw (Sep 8, 2007)

adult female Vitalius dubius freshly molted











sub-adult female Vitalius sorocabae


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi guys

the sorocabae molted, is looking good


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 27, 2007)

this one recently molted too, I have doubts about the ID, the genus I am almost sure its Vitalius, but the sp I am not sure, feel free to comment


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, I am really wanting some Vitalius sp!

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Dumaw (Oct 29, 2007)

I realy like this genus, they ain´t what you could call colorful, but they have their good side, from my exp they fit perfect in the term "good for beginners"
they are hardy, easy to feed, etc

I will share for you some more photos, hope you enjoy

sorocabae






adult female Vitalius dubius


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 31, 2007)

Dumaw said:


> I realy like this genus, they ain´t what you could call colorful, but they have their good side, from my exp they fit perfect in the term "good for beginners"
> they are hardy, easy to feed, etc
> 
> Hi Dumaw, I agree with you, they very nice for beginers


----------



## Adnan (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys! Nice spiders from a nice genus.

Vitalius vellutinus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 1, 2007)

*Vitalius vellutinus*

This was a gift from my great friend Adnan, thanks man!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 12, 2008)

*vitalius roseus*

heres a pic of a female vitalius roseus
http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk130/bluefrogtat2/?action=view&current=vitaliusroseus.jpg
andy


----------



## darmok (Oct 18, 2008)

*vitalius wacketi*

Have you ever seen a vitalius wacketi, the genus that have been transferred from pamphobeteus (platyomma) to vitalius? I never saw an adult male nor a female of that species. Does anyone?


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 18, 2008)

darmok said:


> Have you ever seen a vitalius wacketi, the genus that have been transferred from pamphobeteus (platyomma) to vitalius? I never saw an adult male nor a female of that species. Does anyone?


CLICK HERE

The photo is credited to Dr. Bertani, so I would assume it's ID'd properly.

Eric


----------



## Philth (May 31, 2009)

_Vitalius paranaensis_






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NPORFIRIO (Jul 10, 2009)

vitalius SP , poss.longisternalis


----------



## Philth (Nov 4, 2009)

_Vitalius paranaensis_ ultimate male






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnus (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys, I´m very new here, I´m from Brazil, nice community and fórums, i´m loving this, thank you all!

Here we have many variations on genus Vitallius, i´ve been keeping those beasties:worship: since 1980´s, I once knew this species as "Vitallius tetracanthus", now i can´t find anything about them with this name!

I´ll post some pictures of my 2 Vitallius sp, please if someone can identify them, will be great!

This first little child needs a moult, in fact he/she is starting the process right this week i think:







This other baby moulted just 2 weeks ago:













I just bought some slings also born in captivity of _Avicularia braunshauseni_, and they are beautiful!

Cheers!


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Arachnus,

_Vitalius tetracanthus_ is something you could call a "ghost species", maybe it's a valid species, maybe it's not, it can't be said with confidence because Mello-Leitão's holotype is lost, and his description of this species is insufficient to allow proper identification. Such names are called dubious names (_nomen dubium_, pl. _nomina dubia_). Rogério Bertani in his 2001 revision of the some genera from the Theraphosinae subfamily says that the holotype of _Vitalius dubius_ corresponds to Bücherl's description of _Vitalius tetracanthus_, but for the aforementioned reasons it can't be confirmed that Bücherl's identification of what he described as _V. tetracanthus_ (actually at that time _V. tetracanthus_ was in the genus _Pamphobeteus_) is correct.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Philth (Mar 3, 2011)

_Vitalius paranaensis_












Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 27, 2011)

*Vitalius paranaensis*

Interesting , opening the eggsac artificially,  (see above pic) they all returned "home", and sort of closed them selves in 






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hooale (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting behavior Tom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 29, 2011)

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 5, 2011)

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 24, 2011)

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 1, 2011)

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 16, 2011)

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## Crysta (Aug 17, 2011)

Vitalius vellutinus


----------



## WickedInverts (Nov 6, 2011)

*Vitalius dubius*

New Vitalius dubius from kenthebugguy


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 19, 2012)

Vitalius vellutinus sling..and quite fat, too.


----------



## Philth (Feb 8, 2015)

_Vitalius vellutinus_ female


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------

